# Milwaukee Backpack Vacuum



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with this vacuum?
https://www.redtoolstore.com/products/milwaukee-0885-20-m18-fuel-3-in-1-backpack-vacuum?variant=12709171003476&currency=USD&utm_medium=product_sync&utm_source=google&utm_content=sag_organic&utm_campaign=sag_organic&gclid=CjwKCAiAnO2MBhApEiwA8q0HYS9iIASyIIFtVikP2AGumFdDXcvUmt6boVaunurQ9J0z6Echq-qjExoCNgIQAvD_BwE



I have about 350 linear feet of grass that butts up against driveways, roads, and walkways that I edge at least once/week. In the past I have spent a lot of time sweeping the edges material and disposing of it as I don't like the appearance of the edging chunks blown back onto the lawn. I am torn between a leaf vac (echo or stihl) and trying something like the Milwaukee battery vac. Is 55 cfm and 76" of water pull enough to suck up edging debris? I would also consider using it around the garage.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

I have no idea on the Milwaukee. Personally I'd be reluctant to spend $300 on this which sounds made only for inside use. I think there are gas blower/vac combo machines out there. If you are still interested in this tool I would first try using a long extension cord and a shop-vac, only as a "proof of concept" (assuming similar cfm and suction power).

My standard M.O. for doing edging is edge with a stick edger first, then rake the largest debris and dispose, then blow the loose dirt back into the lawn. Looks squeaky clean afterward. Good luck.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i have a version of these gas blower/vac. https://www.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/shredder-vacs/
I switch back and forth between blower and vac for leaf cleanup and it works well because its designed for outdoor use. it has an impeller that chops up little sticks, etc. The Milwaukee backpack looks like a normal vacuum that would get clogged outdoors.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@vancwa @Thejarrod thanks for the input. Leaning towards the stihl right now but I've got some time before things are growing again.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If you run the edger before you mow, the mower will collect the debris and leave the lawn clean with no time penalty. A rotary mower won't even think twice about it.

If you absolutely have to vacuum it up on a regular basis, I'd probably be looking for a unit like these.

https://www.billygoat.com/na/en_us/products/leaf-litter-vacuums.html
https://www.littlewonder.com/product-category/leaf-vacuums/

All handheld vacuums are going to be slow, even the gas-powered blowers with conversions. Unless your edger leaves debris in a nice windrow. Imagine using just the vacuum hose on a standard household vac to vacuum your floors in the house, even just the outer 12-18" of each room. How much faster is that task with an upright or a floor wand?

ETA: I see the wand attachment for the Milwaukee, but I'd still have some concerns about the attachment durability on rough surfaces (driveway) and damp debris in the filtration system. If it checks out, I could see it working (and starting a couple neighborhood conversations!) just fine depending on how long the task takes.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> If you run the edger before you mow, the mower will collect the debris and leave the lawn clean with no time penalty. A rotary mower won't even think twice about it.


I second this strategy. I do it regularly.

Also, if you have a large amount of debris, I use a rake to create piles which I remove before blowing the remaining debris back into the grass. This approach was previously mentioned as well.


----------

